# Darwin at the Supreme



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Here are the piccies of my boy at the supreme, I forgot my camera so had to take these on my mobile!!!
Sorry but there are a few 

He got his Merit so that makes a total of 3/3 now so just 1 more to get and I can post off his results.


----------



## Chelocoonz (Sep 6, 2008)

Isn't he just beautiful ,the pics are so lovely .


----------



## Leah100 (Aug 17, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Very well done - excellent pictures from a mobile!


----------



## WhiteNile (Aug 24, 2008)

LOL You must have a really good quality mobile phone to get photos like that. :shocked: 

Congratulations to you both. :thumbup1:


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

It is actually my OH's mobile - it is alot better than mine I think it is almost as good as our real camera.

Just found his picture on cat planet too!!! It is a lovely one they took of him.

Thanks Chris/Leah/Lynn & WhiteNile for your comments xxx


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Ahhh he looks lovely in his pen. :thumbup: on getting another merit.


----------



## janet001 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Congratulations! well done :thumbsup:*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Biawhiska x

Thanks Janet - there was an empty pen next to ours too, should have been yours in it 

There was a nice turn out though.

4 silvers all got their merits too as they were all very well deserved too.


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Congrats Hazel Have to say he is a lovely boy! He was at the Ocicat show end of October right? I think he is a beautiful silver boy!!


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Yes he was at the Bengal & Ocicat one.

Thanks for your comments xxx


----------



## Abooksigun (Oct 16, 2008)

Your welcome Hazel xx


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Well done Darwin and you T&D-gorgeous lad and his pen decor compliments him wonderfully


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thank you Siamese Kelly - I worried about the drapes as they were the only ones left but I think the blue did look lovely against his black/silver.

Thank you for your lovely comments xxx


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't believe i missed your gorgeous boy!! xx drapes looked lovely with his colouring definitely hunny xx

congrats again  xx


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hazel & Darwin*


----------



## Toby & Darwin (May 26, 2008)

Thanks Lou & Wendy xxx
Lou when you are finally able to leave the house feel free to come and see him and the Tonks if you want xx


----------



## kozykatz (May 18, 2008)

Great pics - mine were awful! Your boy looks lovely.


----------



## LousKoonz (Feb 9, 2008)

Toby & Darwin said:


> Thanks Lou & Wendy xxx
> Lou when you are finally able to leave the house feel free to come and see him and the Tonks if you want xx


definitely take you up on that offer  won't be long now lol xx


----------

